# G20 Pittsburgh!



## gingerail

Who's going?? We're looking to organize the Northwest and get people ready for the G20. Is anybody interested who's living in Oregon or Washington?


----------



## Bullet

*G20*

A group of about 3-5 of us are coming from Asheville to Pittsburgh for G20 and looking for a possible place to stay. Squat or otherwise. If you know of a place (or have one) where we could crash for a few days (probably starting on the 20th until the 25th) or at least stash our packs, it would be much appreciated. Some of us are also looking to help out in whatever way we can. Organizing, food, etc. This group is still in the works but will have more details soon. Just trying to organize and get a feel for what to expect. Thanks! Anything helps!


----------



## ianfernite

*G20*

Housing | Pittsburgh G20 Resistance Project

That might help!


----------



## Bullet

*G20*

right on, thanks!


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

I am probably going to go...and I'm in Norcal...close right?


----------



## Matt Derrick

duplicate threads about g20... i merged them into one post.


----------



## däv

I'm in PDX and am just starting to figure out a way out to Pittsburgh/crash spaces/etc

I ran into a kid last night who's planning on hitching out there and has squat space out there that he told me I'd be able to crash at... Unfortunately, however, I lost his contact info.

In any case... I'm interested in leaving for Pittsburgh anytime in the first 2 weeks of September (due mostly to the fact that I begin couch surfing on the 1st and am not particularly interested in overstaying my welcome on friends' couches)... so... if anybody else in the Pacific NW is going and wants to mob out in some sort of consolidated effort... I'm certainly interested in discussing the possibilities.


----------



## Mogwai

I am going to try and go as well. Was thinking I'd probably find a way to get there by train. Don't have any places to stay yet, but totes down in exchanging help for shelter. I'll check out the link posted above too.


----------



## däv

Mogwai said:


> Don't have any places to stay yet...



Thomas Merton Center housing: [email protected]
Pittsburgh G20 Resistance Project housing: [email protected]

Hope it helps... by which... so far I mean... I hope it helps the both of us... as in... I haven't gotten anything definitive back from them yet

but it's only been a couple of days


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

I'm probably going to try to hitch there from california (sacramento), so if anyone in that area was planning on hitching too, we should go together!


----------



## Loaf

Home - G20

check that out. I don't want to go into detail to explaining it all. Or give my opinion right now. I was in london when it went on in April. It got wild, someone died after being assualted by riot cops. Look up Ian Tomlinson. A hemmorage. It was rough. As for convergence spaces, hopefully they set something secure up. Ours got fucking radied the next day everyone in handcuffs and arrested then de-arrested and some detained for further "questioning." The usual. They did this simultaneously at 2 different squat/convergence spaces. Hopefully, they cops don't emualte what they see across the pond.


----------



## derailed

im going to be heading out on the 17th or 18th from portland. mostly riding, but probably a lot of hitching as well if anyone wants to roll along they're more than welcome.


----------



## ianfernite

I'll be headed down from Boston, or coming from central PA, depending. Going by thumb, probably.


----------



## liberate_lancaster

I'm hitching out to pgh tomorrow morning from Lancaster and will be staying through the g20. Should be a wild time...


----------



## RoboIsGod

There is a large group leaving from boston but i am taking a car with a friend. we most likely will have 2, maybe 3 empty seats. if anyone in the boston/western massachusetts area is interested in riding down, send me a pm!


----------



## liberate_lancaster

anyone have info on half decent dumpsters/cheap eats etc (i already found the FNB website). The only dumpster I know about is the beer dumpster, and unfortunately I can't live on beer alone. PM me if you don't want to blow up the dumpster locations....


----------



## k8te

Here is an updated list of contacts and events during the G20 in Pittsburgh

Peoples’ Summit, an alternative to the G20, will discuss global problems and possible solutions, organized by a partnership of educators and social advocacy groups (Sept. 19, 21, 22).

• Contact: Paul LeBlanc, 412-760-9716, [email protected]

• The People's Summit - Discuss the G20 in Pittsburgh, PA 

Bail Out the People, caravans of unemployed workers will set up a tent city at the Monumental Baptist Church on Sept. 20-25 and march to the Convention Center on Sept. 20.

• Contact: Karen Black, 412-780-3813, [email protected]

• Bail Out the People-Not the Banks!

Women’s Tent City: Real People, Real Needs and feeder march, organized by CodePink, the Women’s International League for Peace and Freedom, and other groups (Sept. 20-25).

• Contact: Francine Porter, 412-389-3216, [email protected]

• codepinkalert.org/pittsburgh

Three Rivers Climate Convergence, a partnership of local, regional and national groups and individuals who are organizing a climate justice camp, coal/climate protests, a feeder march, and educational events (Sept. 20-25).

• Contact: Kim Teplitzky, 267-307-4707, [email protected] 

• Three Rivers Climate Convergence: United for Environmental Justice

G6 Billion Project, Interfaith journey and witness on behalf of the more that 6 billion people of the world (Sept. 20 witness downtown – Sept 21 International Day of peace vigil)

• Contact: Wanda Guthrie, 412-596-0066, [email protected]

• www.g6billion.org

International Peace, Justice, & Empowerment Summit, organized by the National Council For Urban Peace, Justice and Empowerment (Sept. 22-23)

• Contact: T Rashad Byrdsong, 412-371-3689 x14, [email protected]

Peoples’ Voices, organized by the Institute for Policy Studies, The Nation Magazine, United Electrical, Radio and Machine Workers of America (UE), Pittsburgh United, and others. They are organizing a panel discussion (Sept. 23), a “Peoples’ Tribunal” (Sept. 24), and other events.

• Contact: Robin Alexander, 412-471-8919, [email protected]

• People's Voices | Pittsburgh UNITED

Music Camp is holding an informal Open Mic for musicians, poets/spoken word, and other artists in the Southside Riverfront Park (18th St., near the river), free and organized by artists and members of the community, on Sat. Sept. 19 at 1pm - Sept. 26.

• Contact: [email protected]

Pittsburgh G20 Resistance Project is providing mobilization support and organizing a march starting in Lawrenceville on Sept. 24 and decentralized actions that end at 11:30am on Sept. 25.

• Contact: [email protected]

• Pittsburgh G-20 Resistance Project | Pittsburgh G20 Resistance Project

SDS Concert, featuring Anti-Flag, State Radio, and Ryan Harvey, organized by Students for a Democratic Society (Sept. 24)

• studentpowerinthefaceofempire.wordpress.com

Peoples’ March to the G20, a rally and mass march from Oakland to downtown organized by the Thomas Merton Center and its Antiwar Committee (Sept. 25), endorsed by over 55 groups.

• Contact: Pete Shell, 412-422-7435, [email protected]

• Thomas Merton Center Anti-War Committee

(via Boston Anti Authoritarian Network)


----------



## Monkeywrench

I know it's the 24th and 25th, but is there anything else good going on before? I'd like to show up a little early.


----------



## liberate_lancaster

The 3 Rives Climate Convergence will be going on that whole week. I'm already in Pittsburgh and am helping to make that happen.


----------



## Mogwai

Thanks everyone that has posted info. We'll be leaving for that direction tomorrow most likely.


----------



## oldmanLee

Anybody know if the machinist's union is going to be a part?


----------



## downhome kid stoney

iam already here, well iam new castle right now, just outside pittsburgth.


----------



## liberate_lancaster

So here's an update on housing for folks:
From what I can tell the best place for mass housing is going to be the climate convergence (Three Rivers Climate Convergence: United for Environmental Justice) , as it'll be an overnight encampment occurring for the entire week at Schenley Park in Oakland. There are some housing request forms on the resist g20 site but they're swamped and likely unable to put up everyone filling out a form. 

so come out and camp with us at schenley - it'll be a party!


----------



## ianfernite

Thanks for the update! Now I've got nothing to worry about, aside from finding the place when I get there.


----------



## yarn and glue

See ya'll there! I'll be the one wearing the bandana and the handcuffs.


----------



## wasted

I'm heading out from Williamsport PA, if anyone is coming by here I need a ride. email me, [email protected]


----------



## Monkeywrench

I've acquired some wheels, and will be driving out from northern VA on Friday the 19th if anyone wants a ride up, send me a PM!


----------



## RoboIsGod

If anyone needs a ride from Boston/MA down to Pittsburgh, a friend and I are leaving the 22nd and have 2-3 spaces open in our car! If you are located in MA or any states that would be on the way (CT, NY) we could probably pick you up as well!

PM me asap if interested.


----------



## spoorprint

liberate_lancaster said:


> So here's an update on housing for folks:
> From what I can tell the best place for mass housing is going to be the climate convergence (Three Rivers Climate Convergence: United for Environmental Justice) , as it'll be an overnight encampment occurring for the entire week at Schenley Park in Oakland. There are some housing request forms on the resist g20 site but they're swamped and likely unable to put up everyone filling out a form.
> 
> so come out and camp with us at schenley - it'll be a party!



I got an e-mail from the anti-war commitee this morning because the permit hearing was yesterday.All permits for overnight camping have been denied-which has to mean both Schenely and the Point..

Its a big city,you might be able to finda place, I don't want to discourage people, but be aware of the situation.

Later: here is the P'burgh department of public safety web site. Beware of cookies, open at your on risk.Has info on street closings and checkpoints. Department of Public Safety - G-20 Safety


----------



## Monkeywrench

Alright folks, I'm hitching out to Pburgh and will most likely get there at some point tonight. I know of some other places to camp--and if you wanna kick it, get some beers or cause some trouble, hit me up. 703-822-3816.


----------



## k8te

Does anyone know what's up with that whole thing where the city didn't give any groups permits to demonstrate? I know Al Gore's group got permission but fuck that shit.


----------



## spoorprint

nobody got permits to camp-ANSWER"S camp may be o.k. its on private (church) ground.
The climate convergence got permission for displays in Schenely but not overnite camping.
The Anti-war march for friday is permitted but where it ends seems to be up in the air.
The G20 resistantce project din't ask for a permit for thursday or the dispersed actions
Friday morning.They were smart.


----------



## RoboIsGod

so from curbscore's post it seems there is no longer any mass housing available, not even places to camp? does anyone know of mass housing spots or any other places that would have housing?


----------



## Swiper

as far as places to stay, people's houses/squats ETC, avoid the cities as much as possible. the police could raid them at any time, and that's the last place you want to be. get into pittsburgh, get out of pittsburgh as fast and easy as possible, because they are going to make life very very hard for people coming in and out of there, and even the people living there. so avoid the city itself as much as possible!


----------



## ianfernite

EDIT: Will be there by Tuesday afternoon. I'm coming with the caravan.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

iam in pittsburgth usally on soutside buskin..


----------



## ontheroad89

It's short notice and not the Northwest but me and my friend are in Nashville and trying to get there, if anyone is going through here or from here and could help with a ride hit me up with a message please


----------



## downhome kid stoney

word, the cops are not playing, me and two other kidfs were drinkin under a brdige near 10th street on southside and a crusier and a van with 10 cops came out and hassled us, starting askin why we were here shit like that... becareful kids... ...also the cops have taken all the trash cans and newspaper stands off the streets and outlawed pvc pipes for the durataion of the week


Swiper said:


> as far as places to stay, people's houses/squats ETC, avoid the cities as much as possible. the police could raid them at any time, and that's the last place you want to be. get into pittsburgh, get out of pittsburgh as fast and easy as possible, because they are going to make life very very hard for people coming in and out of there, and even the people living there. so avoid the city itself as much as possible!


----------



## Franny

I can't go because I have to work.

GOD, I SUCK. SERIOUSLY.

Anyway, while someone's in the PGH could you maybe do me a favor? There's a vacant furniture store on the corner of Penn and Winebittle. If you take a right down the alley behind that store, you'll run into a white house with purple trim. I have their keys, but I don't know the address.

I know this sounds incredibly strange, but it's true. And I'd like to return their keys if they haven't changed their locks already.


----------



## Puddles

what's going to say more, hundreds of people surrounding the building, with their signs and shit, not saying anything. not a peep. just being there and holding up a sign, ignoring video cameras and doing this in peaceful legal silent protest....OR the same hundreds of people crowding and yelling and having things get violent and a riot forming and cops beating into the crowds, all of it getting recorded and the media, being what it is, only showing the cops getting hurt...think about it. it would perpetuate a bad name and the message would not be heard.


crazy i know, but i had a whole conversation over scenarios like this and then some, with a guy named shawn from cambridge. he's planning on going with a bus full of folks. it relates, i guess only in that we were talking about this event. i hope to go, but i also hope things go in favor of the people, instead of those world powers..

it just sparks thoughts..


----------



## Monkeywrench

Alright, kids. Pittsburgh police are not fuckin' around. I've been here since Friday and police presence is nuts. 

Avoid downtown as much as possible unless you're with a small group, or a demonstration. I'm kickin' it with a big group of dirty kids in we've been getting shit left and right. 

Housing is extremely short and all the campgrounds that people have been saying are available and safe--aren't. The ones that are reasonably safe are all full. The yard is hot, and bridges (like Stoney pointed out) are bad idea--but squattable houses are PLENTIFUL. 

Also, be prepared to be stopped by news stations. Reporters have boners for crusty folk. Stay safe, StP.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

stay safe kids, see u out there


----------



## ianfernite

I just got back. Hopefully everyone is alright; I know some folks are still in jail.

Everyone that was part of the Bash Back march or the "spacebag" affinity group rules. I just wanted to let you know that, haha.

Dear dirty kids; please stop saying dumb shit to the media. Ignore them.


----------



## Puddles

ianfernite said:


> Dear dirty kids; please stop saying dumb shit to the media. Ignore them.







Again just throwing it out there, media contorts everything, and in most cases, I believe, is not an ally for getting our words out. Sometimes there are folks who want to help, but in the long run, money talks. Silence will be our loudest message.


----------



## ianfernite

makin'puddles said:


> Again just throwing it out there, media contorts everything, and in most cases, I believe, is not an ally for getting our words out. Sometimes there are folks who want to help, but in the long run, money talks. Silence will be our loudest message.



Exactly.

Luckily the one dirty kid interview I saw wasn't bad at all... but I did witness and overhear one where someone exclaimed loudly "I'm here to smoke meth and fight cops".

Funny, yes, but I don't think normal people would realize it was a joke, haha.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

ianfernite said:


> but I did witness and overhear one where someone exclaimed loudly "I'm here to smoke meth and fight cops".



Oh god


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

fuck yeah ianfernite!!!! G20 was fucking sweet!!!


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

oh and I remember who shouted the shit about meth, hilarious


----------



## Bikesntapes

Team Spacebag tats? anyone? Wrench made himself a patch, I'm gonna try to get him to make me one too.


----------



## Monkeywrench

I'm getting the logo from the patch I made whenever I can find a half decent dirty kid in NOLA who will do it for me.


----------

